# Please help: Need to reinstall Flex app



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi fellow completely replaceable Flex Drivers,

Numerous compatriots I have spoken to in my area are repeatedly receiving blocks at 10 pm for the next day. But my phone is doing nothing until the wee hours of the morning when I need to be asleep. So I lay half awake trying to catch a block between 3 and 6 am ... but even when I do get one, it is usually finishing too late for me to get a second block in the afternoon. Amazon support has again not helped (... DUH) They claim blocks are completely random but sorry ...this just doesn't jive with a bunch of drivers repeatedly getting blocks at 10 pm and others repeatedly getting nothing. (OK...The whole truth is one single night at 10:01 pm my phone went crazy ...I pushed for 8 am... didn't get it ...9 am ...didn't get it ... .... .... finally nailed a 10:30 am... but this was weeks ago and nothing ever at 10 pm prior or since. 

I LOVE THIS JOB, my first shift showed up 10 minutes after the app downloaded. It was in a flash flood and I only returned two packages ... walked through monsoon rain and one foot deep water in a trailer court to find the right address. My second shift, I spent 9 hours and 3/4 tank gasoline on a 4-hour block because of closed roads and the Amazon app's poor navigation taking me on wild goose chases. (God Bless google maps and waze). I have also experienced alot of app problems that I have finally found ways around mostly all by myself (Subsequently, I no longer have a 'check-in' phase, when I pickup my app goes from "I've arrived" to "scan packages.") I've also learned the importance of "I'm at the address, but the GPS isn't working." I now use this whenever I possibly can ... (indeed the possibilities here seem endless). I've also learned to do anything humanly possible to NOT call support! 

Could someone please email me a recent link to an online meeting so that I can get the other link to reinstall the app? I would greatly appreciate it. 

My email is [email protected] 

Oh how I am looking forward to more delivery adventures to someday tell the grandkids...

Could some sweet soul also "like" this post... just in case I need it for something?

Thanks


----------



## uberonthego (Jul 12, 2016)

dhmrecov said:


> Hi fellow completely replaceable Flex Drivers,
> 
> Numerous compatriots I have spoken to in my area are repeatedly receiving blocks at 10 pm for the next day. But my phone is doing nothing until the wee hours of the morning when I need to be asleep. So I lay half awake trying to catch a block between 3 and 6 am ... but even when I do get one, it is usually finishing too late for me to get a second block in the afternoon. Amazon support has again not helped (... DUH) They claim blocks are completely random but sorry ...this just doesn't jive with a bunch of drivers repeatedly getting blocks at 10 pm and others repeatedly getting nothing. (OK...The whole truth is one single night at 10:01 pm my phone went crazy ...I pushed for 8 am... didn't get it ...9 am ...didn't get it ... .... .... finally nailed a 10:30 am... but this was weeks ago and nothing ever at 10 pm prior or since.
> 
> ...


Just curious how do you apply for flex?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

uberonthego said:


> Just curious how do you apply for flex?


 Here's the link to apply: https://flex.amazon.com/
If it doesn't show properly just go to google and search amazon flex. Just a few pieces of info needed but to get a response you need to be close to or make sure to give the name of city where a warehouse is or they are offering this service. It's only in about 20 of the larger metro areas. 
If you're in Jacksonville florida don't think they are? Orlando, Tampa and Miami in Florida.


----------

